# quick question??



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

So I just got my new puppy about 2 weeks ago...I know the breeders very well and they have been in it for years...but I'm curious..I was looking at jaydays papers and she comes from Eli,Colby,Jeep,and Boudreaux..i am familiar with Colby .... but the others not some much...anyone else? Good bloodlines>? Good dogs? what. All i can say about HER is she is EXTREMELY smart, Please post back.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> So I just got my new puppy about 2 weeks ago...I know the breeders very well and they have been in it for years...but I'm curious..I was looking at jaydays papers and she comes from Eli,Colby,Jeep,and Boudreaux..i am familiar with Colby .... but the others not some much...anyone else? Good bloodlines>? Good dogs? what. All i can say about HER is she is EXTREMELY smart, Please post back.


those are game lines my girl has jeep in her to and you better be ready for an endless ball of energy these are real bulldogs, and if u post your dogs pedigree ppl on here can tell you allot more about your dogs history

btw Black dogs rule!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You don't have the best color up there...........

Everyone Loves a RED head....lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

haha i agree on the reds. yeah i have not sent her papers in yet jumping on that tomorrow also....i assume getting the pedigree would be a a good idea?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree Red or buckskin, or fawn. You have a nice pup on your hands good luck.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the color of function is always my favorite.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I own both a Black and a Fawn and they are both great. Only things is the Fawn female has the greatest pair of eyes. Not to mention she holds her own at her 5 months.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

*Okay still looking for information on the Eli,Crenshaw,and Boudreaux bloodlines...?*


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

White for sure


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

redddddddddddd


----------

